# What would you buy, Diesel or V-10



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Ok this is a continuation of my orig. thread, here are the window stickers from my two picks:

*V-10*
http://services.forddirect.fordvehi...in=1FTWW31Y99EA39717&modelid=123&pacode=09669

Diesel
F-SERIES SD 2009 F250 4X4 CREW/C
6.4L V-8 DIESEL 
TORQSHIFT(TM) 5-SPD AUTO TRANS Exterior 
BLACK CLEARCOAT 
Interior 
EBONYHARLEY DAVIDSON DUAL CAPTAINS

Standard Equipment INCLUDED AT NO EXTRA CHARGE

EXTERIOR 
. CHROME GRILLE/BUMPERS 
. FR TOW HOOKS/FOG LAMPS 
. LOCKING REMOVABLE TAILGATE 
W/ LIFT ASSIST 
. POWER SLIDING REAR WINDOW 
. SPARE TIRE & WHEEL LOCK 
INTERIOR 
. 6-WAY PWR/HTD DVR/PASS STS 
. 60/40 FLEX FOLD REAR BENCH 
. AM/FM SINGLE CD/MP3 PLAYER 
. COLOR COORD CARPET & MATS 
. DUAL ELEC AUTO TEMP CNTRL 
. ELECTROCHROMIC MIRROR 
. SIRIUS SAT RADIO N/A AK/HI 
. SYNC VOICE ACTIVATED SYS 
. LEATHER STEERING WHEEL 
W/ AUDIO CONTROLS 
FUNCTIONAL 
. 30.5 GALLON FUEL TANK 
. 12.5K TRAILER TOW HITCH 
. MONO BEAM COIL SPRING 
SUSPENSION W/ STABIL BAR 
. POWER WINDOWS/LOCKS 
. POWERSCOPE TT MIRRORS 
. REVERSE VEHICLE AID SENSOR 
. TRAILER BRAKE CONTROLLER 
. TRAILER TOWING PACKAGE 
SAFETY/SECURITY 
. 4-WHEEL ANTILOCK BRAKE SYS 
. AUTOLAMP/RAINLAMP 
. AUTOLOCK/UNLOCK 
. DRIVER/PASSENGER AIR BAGS 
. RMT KEYLESS ENTRY W/ ALARM 
. SECURICODE KEYLESS KEYPAD 
. SECURILOCK ANTI THEFT IGN 
WARRANTY 
. 3YR/36,000 BUMPER / BUMPER 
. 5YR/60,000 POWERTRAIN 
. 5YR/60,000 ROADSIDE ASSIST

Price Information MSRP 
STANDARD VEHICLE PRICE $40,670

Optional Equipment 
2009 MODEL YEAR 
BLACK CLEARCOAT 
EBONY LEATHER 
PREFERRED EQUIPMENT PKG.608A 
.LARIAT TRIM 
.TRAILER TOWING PACKAGE 
.REVERSE VEHICLE AID SENSOR 
.SYNC MEDIA GATEWAY MODULE 
6.4L V-8 DIESEL 7,210 
TORQSHIFT(TM) 5-SPD AUTO TRANS 1,490 
3.73 RATIO LIMITED SLIP AXLE 
JOB #2 BUILD IDENTIFIER 
LEATHER STRG W/REDUNDANT CTRL 
FRONT LICENSE PLATE BRACKET 
HARLEY DAVIDSON ALLIANCE PKG 5,120 
.LT275/65R20E BSW ALL-TERRAIN 
.HARLEY DAVIDSON MATS 
.CAB STEPS WITH LIGHTS 
.PREMIUM SOUNDS SYSTEM 
.HARLEY DAVIDSON HEADLAMPS 
.MEMORY GROUP 
.ADJUSTABLE GAS/BRAKE PEDAL 
.HARLEY DAVIDSON WHEEL 20" 
10000# GVWR PACKAGE 
ELECTRONIC SHIFT ON THE FLY 185 
ENGINE BLOCK HEATER 35 
50 STATE EMISSIONS 
SPARE TIRE AND WHEEL 
TRACTION CONTROL 130 
JACK 
STABILIZER PACKAGE 115 
HYDRO BOOST BRAKES 
__________ 
TOTAL VEHICLE & OPTIONS 54,955 
DESTINATION & DELIVERY 975.00 
__________ 
TOTAL MSRP $55,930


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

is this a question? diesel all the way. youll never look back


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

It's one or the other, like I said have diesel now but considering v-10 since I really don't haul much any more.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

the 08's are suppose to be a whole different ankimal then the 6.0's if it was me id get the 6.4


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Put almost 5 grand in your hand and get it home already


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

V10 would be my choice.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

mcfly89;849729 said:


> Put almost 5 grand in your hand and get it home already


I hear ya...lol


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Diesels maintain a far better resale value than gassers IMO - the only downside to a diesel to me is when it's gets colds they can be a little tempermental. Motor for motor though diesel all the way!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

v10...its the last year u can get a v10 in a 250 or 350 chassis.....the 6.4 gets the same mileage as the v10 go figure...


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

V10 gets my vote!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Chalk up one more vote for the powerstroke. 
Quick ? that I'm not sure if it was covered in your original thread but with this new truck are you still looking to lease or are you buying now? IF you are leasing I'd go V10, but if your paying to own then the diesel without a doubt.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have 3 Diesels now and my next truck will be a V10. The power is great but when you have to worry about engine problems its not worth it. The newer diesels cost so much up front and have such poor gas millage it doesnt make a difference. If you are towing over 7k daily then I would go diesel. But for average lawn and snow work I think V10 is a solid truck.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Guys thanks again for all in the input, to answer a few questions, I plan on buying this truck.

And as ford6.9 said, the heavy duty towing days are a thing of the past now.

I kow the diesel is a rock solid engine, my 6.0 was the last year and other than a fuel pump and the fact that the fuel line froze up one year no other problems.

Tomorrow I'm making the deal on one, I'll let you all know what I end up doing.

Thanks again


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

If you don`t haul why not a 5.4?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

V-10 Im a big fan of diesels but the prices of them are getting way to high. If i was going to buy a new truck 2morrow it would be a gasser. I got a diesel now but when i bought it diesel was only 5,000 more. Plus fuel was a little bit chesper then gas. I just dont see how a diesel will pay for its self. With higher fuel cost, high cost upfront, and the parts and labor to fix them are high too.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would get the diesel... the resale alone makes it worth it!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

exmark1;849970 said:


> I would get the diesel... the resale alone makes it worth it!


Why do you think that??

You are also spend the extra 9,300 at the time you buy it. So you will get better resale but remeber you put out that xtra 9300 frist for the diesel.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

tuna;849952 said:


> If you don`t haul why not a 5.4?


Ford dosen't make F250 / F350 Crew Cab in 5.4


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Mackman;849995 said:


> Why do you think that??
> 
> You are also spend the extra 9,300 at the time you buy it. So you will get better resale but remeber you put out that xtra 9300 frist for the diesel.


This is true... I never thought it was up to $9300.00! WOW that's alot just for the diesel.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Eyesell;850035 said:


> Ford dosen't make F250 / F350 Crew Cab in 5.4


They don't? I know they did in the previous years.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

exmark1;850049 said:


> They don't? I know they did in the previous years.


they did i had a 03 f250 crew cab with the 5.4 in it


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Its like a $300 option for the V-10, I wouldn't consider the 5.4L for a 250/350, IMO.

I would personally go with the V-10. The only cost advantage to owning a diesel is fuel mileage and resale(cost of regular maintence is disadvantage more $$ for oil changes, filters, etc). Well with the 6.4L the gas mileage isn't very good and as far as the re-sale argument, you spend the $9,000 now, just to get $5000(if that) of it back in 8 years...not much of an advantage.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Diesel. Whenever I see an F-250/350 that's not diesel, I say to myself "Why?".


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

JaimeG;850075 said:


> I say to myself "Why?".


9,300 dollars more
10-35 censt a gallon more for fuel.

Thats why.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Mackman;850085 said:


> 9,300 dollars more
> 10-35 censt a gallon more for fuel.
> 
> Thats why.


Yeah, you have a point there, but he's buying it new so I don't think he's that worried about the price. JMO


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Not everybody can afford it. Eitherway the diesel has the upperhand.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Mackman;849995 said:


> Why do you think that??
> 
> You are also spend the extra 9,300 at the time you buy it. So you will get better resale but remeber you put out that xtra 9300 frist for the diesel.


It's about $7100 difference between the diesel and v10 - a big chunk still for sure but... it's a diesel 

I have both - a 7.3 in my F350 and a v10 in the excursion. For plowing and towing the diesel wins hands down not to mention the lifespan of the motor should be twice that of the gasser.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

If your buying new you will be glad you get the 6.4


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it's coming down to the following:

1) What do you want.
2) What do you need.

Unless your going to keep the thing forever, you will never recoup that upfront cost of the Diesel.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

sbrennan007;850157 said:


> I think it's coming down to the following:
> 
> 1) What do you want.
> 2) What do you need.
> ...


True, and a lot of people on here fail to look at whats a need to turn a profit rather than what is cool.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I really think you should keep the 07. Why not pay off the 24k you owe on this one instead of going 52k in the hole? Thats not including the $1500 in plow swap stuff.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

So i have an 08 F450 dump with the 6.4, my dealer gave me an 09 F350 dump with the V10 as a loner. Power wise they are very comparable, I almost like the V10 better. Fuel mileage mine gets 9.2 with or without a trailer. The V10 gets 9.3-9.4. I know the gearing is different from each truck, but as far as driving them the V10 is quicker and just all around performs better. I never even though about gas, cause the 5.4's, but my next truck, after 3 diesels, might be a V10. Oh ya I've had the V10 for 3 days so I have pretty much put everything in or behind it.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Depends how long your going to keep it. If you are going to keep it until the wheels fall off get the V10. If your going to sell it before the warrenty is over get the diesel. Reason being for this is remember to work on the 6.4 it requires cab removalpayup expensive after the warrenty is up. I may be wrong but I am fairly certain you dont need to remove the cab to work on the V10.


JMO


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

Eyesell;850035 said:


> Ford dosen't make F250 / F350 Crew Cab in 5.4


ummmm do u see my sig? thats a 5.4..BTW ive seen dually 350 5.4's!!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'd go with the V10, cheaper to buy/maintain. and plenty of power.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you need to really sit down and think if you really need a brand new truck. Will you be getting cc/lb or sb? Do you have any problems with the 07? Is the only thing that makes you want to turn it in being the $4k over book value? Im also just saying your going to be far under value when you drive it off the lot be it either V10 or 6.4. What happens if you loathe the new one due to problems with it(the 6.4)? The hit on that would be astronomical. 
On a better note if you are really going to get a new vehicle I would go with the V10 because the 6.4 is the worst. Have you looked into Dodge Cummins or Chevy Duramax? Both are very tried and true engines the new Aisin tranny behind the 6.7 Cummins I hear is just about bullet proof along with the Allison behind the 6.6 Duramax.
It is truly up to you with what you go with and I wish you all the luck in the world but this would be a tough decision for me to make.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I've attempted to look at Chevy but there are no Diesels around here to test drive...none, I think GM is at a big disadvantage now. Chrysler, yes engine and trans great but truck, butt ugly...IMO

Yes I plan on keeping this truck at least the life of the loan, I agree a diesel will probably run longer than a gas engine, but my biggest concern is precept ion. At the end of 60/72 months not sure yet, my current truck will have nearly 100K miles and the 09 about 50K.

People don't always look and say to themselves that it's a diesel and it's just broken in, they say "100,000 miles, eeks "

I have not seen a 5.4 in a CC 250/350 here in Michigan, especially in a dually, that I would have to say WHY ?

Trust me, this is a big investment, I can't decide as Stik208 said why not just keep what I have and move on. I hate buyng new vehicles.....:crying:


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Diesel hands down no questions about it. You will regret it if you choose the gasser.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

V-10!!! The 6.4 diesel is a horrible motor. 3k on my work truck and the rear main seal went .It was out for over a month cause they couldnt figure out why it leaked. STILL LEAKS!!! The fuel mileage is 9mpg in a regular cab not towing.Theres a reason it will be replaced with the 6.7 next year three years and they get rid of the motor, go figure. The gas is SO much cheaper to maintain. I wont be buying anymore diesels.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

You guys that say the 6.4 is a bad motor probably got one of the first ones, the 2008's. The new ones today have had most if not all the problems worked out. I visit a Powerstroke forum daily and I don't hear about many problems with today's motors.


----------

